

A Subway Delay Story [video] - joosters
https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=32&v=eShtZSx4kWc

======
fsk
They missed the more common trick - send one of the trailing trains express to
fill the gap.

That only works when you have an express track or 3 tracks.

That's why I thought it was boneheaded for the NYC MTA to switch from 3 tracks
to 2 tracks for the new 2nd Ave line, for a savings of only $25M. It's a huge
utility cut, losing peak-direction express service and the ability to bypass
stalled trains.

You can do it even with just one track - one train skips a bunch of stations.

------
dang
Url changed from [http://flowingdata.com/2015/05/29/why-the-subway-isnt-
gettin...](http://flowingdata.com/2015/05/29/why-the-subway-isnt-getting-a-
move-on-already/), which points to this.

